# QLD: Hinze Dam west, 4 donuts, 1 bass 14.6.13



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Perfect morning and Hinze Dam looked like a retiree retreat with 4 yakkers Pete [bigfishpete], Jim [Jumaji], Waz [Seadog], and Dodge, and also Gary [paint] in his tinny, we started at various times between 0630 to 0830 and launched on a glassy lake








Air temp was 13-20, bar 1011, water temp on sounder 21.6, WNW about 15kms [seabreeze data]

I was going to seriously try plastics using pumkinseed 2" gulps, and z-man elecchook 3" paddletails, both casting, drift and jig, and troll and also using the zman with a jig spinner, also tried a SB, all with no luck, and the wind was also lifting a touch at times.

After a couple of hours found a warm nook for smoko and a few laughs









Meanwhile Gary was out in the breeze and scored the only bass of the day in his tinny a 32 bass on a trolled Koolie









Today was also the first test in full sun of the cycle leggings bought a few weeks ago and they proved to be a good buy being comfortable and effective sun protection viewtopic.php?f=3&t=61491









By about 1200 we were off the water and headed for our local watering hole for a final rehash with Gary's capture the only fish of the day.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Richo, A day out with your mates and a beer to polish it off. Who cares about catching,


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Certainly a nice environment to fish in, It must be great having waters like that close by.

I have no idea what bass are like to catch or eat. I wish I could say the same about donuts...


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

beautiful dodge, water temp above 21. that surprised me.
always love pics of that lake (advancetown) and that dam (hinze)
cheers pete


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice one dodge, looks like a great morning


----------

